# Antique-Locks The Forum > Miscellaneous Question & Answer Forum >  Unlocking Grecian PO Box Door

## poboxgirl

I just purchased several Grecian style combination lock post office doors and am wondering if there is a tutorial anywhere for decrypting the combinations for these locks or 'resetting' them to a new combination so the doors can be made functional.  

I looked in the book list on the ALCA website but the Mundy books on post office locks are not anywhere to be found for purchase.  Any help would be appreciated!  Thanks! :D

----------

